# California Dreaming..



## caravanman (Feb 18, 2010)

Thursday 18th Feb 2010.

I Arrived in Sacramento on time yesterday after a wonderful ride down on the California Zephyr.

Checking out of the Hotel in Chicago, there were just a few specks of snow on the wind. A short walk along Clinton brought me to the Union Station, and I got my pre paid ticket from the machine, and then passed into the lounge, an area reserved for sleeping car passengers. The lady behind the counter was just finishing smirking behind her hand at the previous passengers accent, then she issued my pass to me.

Please go here to read more: Scramento update

Ed


----------



## AAARGH! (Feb 18, 2010)

How did you get pictures outside the door (looking back down the side of the train)? I thought the doors/windows had to be closed while the train was in motion.


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Feb 18, 2010)

AAARGH! said:


> How did you get pictures outside the door (looking back down the side of the train)? I thought the doors/windows had to be closed while the train was in motion.


They have to... but there's nothing to stop somebody from opening them, including a passenger.


----------



## tp49 (Feb 19, 2010)

A sense of AU members passing in the night. Read your blog post and yes the trash guys come about 0230-0330 in the alley behind the hostel. My office is in a building on the other side of the beautiful parking garage the hostel faces. Interesting thing is the Sacramento hostel used to be across H Street and on the courthouse side of City Hall. I remember when they moved it. How was it? Always wanted to check it out and never have, though I've walked by it a million times.


----------



## the_traveler (Feb 19, 2010)

California Dreaming? I dream about California every day - and PDX, DEN, CHI, STL, SAS, WAS, BHM, NYP, etc... everyday! :lol:


----------



## caravanman (Feb 19, 2010)

Hi again folks..

The train windows should be closed for sure. I don't advocate anyone opening them. I worked for British Rail for many years as a trainee engineer and am fully aware of the dangers. Sometimes one can find a helpfull conductor, sometimes not.

I am staying 4 nights in total at the hostel, still here just now, I am sat in the lounge to type this. It is a good hostel, well run, and an interesting old building.. I will update my personal online diary again soon with more details of my stay, not sure if it will be tonight though, as I am pretty tired.

Booked my tickets today to Las Vegas for this Sunday. Bus to stockton, Train to Bakersfield, Bus to Las Vegas.

Cheers,

Ed


----------



## Bob Dylan (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks for the update and the nice CZ pics, I just returned tonight from a trip through the Midwest, still plenty of snow up in the high altitudes but winter is over down my way! (Texas) Look forward to your reports, also am envious!


----------



## caravanman (Feb 20, 2010)

A few more pics and a bit more hot air.. friday 19th update

Ed


----------



## GG-1 (Feb 20, 2010)

caravanman said:


> A few more pics and a bit more hot air.. friday 19th update
> Ed


Aloha

I have 2 question about your trip. Even though your blog is great.


What is bolognaise

How long will you be in Vegas?

If you are spending a few days in Vegas please PM me.


----------



## Roadfool (Feb 21, 2010)

I love your trip report so far. It's so much more interesting to read reports from foreign visitors to see their take on things. Although, I'm glad tp49 said something about the trash collectors 'cause I was sitting here wondering what the "Sacramento bin men" were. :huh:

Unfortunately, people do still say "hella" in northern California. I wish we could blame it on South Park, but it's been around here forever.

And nobody really uses the dollar coins, so I'm not surprised the girl was confused. For some reason, those things just never caught on here. Even when I get dollar coins as change from a machine, they end up being thrown in a jar with the rest of my pocket change.


----------



## icbrkr (Feb 21, 2010)

Roadfool said:


> And nobody really uses the dollar coins, so I'm not surprised the girl was confused. For some reason, those things just never caught on here. Even when I get dollar coins as change from a machine, they end up being thrown in a jar with the rest of my pocket change.


I just ended up posting something similar in his comments. Since most vending machines won't take them, they tend to not circulate well.


----------



## caravanman (Feb 24, 2010)

Updated again: Still undecided where to go next.. Ok on the $1coins not being in common use too.

Ed


----------



## Bob Dylan (Feb 24, 2010)

caravanman said:


> Updated again: Still undecided where to go next.. Ok on the $1coins not being in common use too.
> Ed


Enjoyed the update, sounds like Vegas is really having a rough time, last time I was there I stayed across the street @ The Riviera which has also seen better days! If you havent made up your mind consider LA and San Diego for some warmth and sun, the train ride down the coast to SAN is great!Great price for the room, the only way to beat it is to lose thousands so you can get a "Free" room and comp buffet! Look forward to the next update!


----------



## caravanman (Feb 24, 2010)

GG1, I think you must be pulling my leg about the bolognaise??? It is a popular ground meat and herb tomato sauce served with pasta. Next you will be telling me you haven't had a Big Kahuna burger?

Sorry, I didn't read the question about my stay in Las Vegas untill earlier today, and I leave tomorrow.

I am on the Greyhound to LAX thursday, then one night in a hotel, Coast starlight to EMY on Friday, Overnight in Emeryville hotel, then the Zephyr back up to Chicago, so there should be a bit more rail fan stuff for you guys to get your teeth into.

Thanks Jim Hudson for your comments, I think many places are struggling at the moment.. There seems to be masses of airplanes comming and going, so some folk are spending!

More later, just stepping across to the 7 eleven for some of homer simpsons Duff Beer (I think you guys call it Budweiser !)

I expect to drop down to New Orleans from Chicago, then swing west again on the Sunset Limited, so I might find that sunshine then..

Cheers,

Ed


----------

